# NUGGET, looks like a Slopestyle bike to me.



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

found on PB here https://www.pinkbike.com/news/mongoose-nugget-2008.html
I didn't see it posted on here, so i thought i'd put it up.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

3.9 inches of travel...mmmm


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Romo is going to kill it on that thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

anyone ride a mongoose? I am curious about their suspension set up.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow... Looks cool!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> 3.9 inches of travel...mmmm


yeah really, i know pros can rip a 4 inch bike on some crazy stuff.. but regular joes like us may need a bit of extra squish. At least i'd think so.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

I like that rear skewer. I think Ive seen it somewhere before. Oh yeah, on my Pike.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting suspension, I'd like to see how it rides. Any pricing on it yet?


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

humm....looks to be alright- just not a fan of mongoose.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

looks nice i remember seein mongoses in walmart they sure have come along way


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw a couple of the regulars up at Falls City on Mongoose bikes last week. They looked pretty nice.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Wow... Looks cool!


but how does it ride


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

IMHO, complex linkages and <4" travel is a bit daft....I mean, how much can you modify an axle path thats only 4 inches without it ending up with more for-aft movement than up-down
...silly


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

rustyskills said:


> looks nice i remember seein mongoses in walmart they sure have come along way


There was a time before wally 'gooses when Mongoose was a big-name player in the biking world, just FYI.

4" of travel is better suited for a 4x bike, IMO. Any word on geo?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

ive never liked mongoose mountinbikes but this looks sick.now make it with 5-6 rear traval and ill buy it instead of a bottlerocket..........................


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

CrustyOne said:


> IMHO, complex linkages and <4" travel is a bit daft....I mean, how much can you modify an axle path thats only 4 inches without it ending up with more for-aft movement than up-down
> ...silly




That's about as basic of a simple pivot design as it's gonna get...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Rb said:


> That's about as basic of a simple pivot design as it's gonna get...


Not so much. Try looking at the pictures this time.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

jimage said:


> ive never liked mongoose mountinbikes but this looks sick.now make it with 5-6 rear traval and ill buy it instead of a bottlerocket..........................


they already did that, and it's called the khyber...


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

jimage said:


> ive never liked mongoose mountinbikes but this looks sick.now make it with 5-6 rear traval and ill buy it instead of a bottlerocket..........................


You should look at the Teocali. I just built up a Teocali for my wife and it rides really well. Adjustable between 4.75" and 5.75" of travel. Their suspension design almost totally eliminates pedal feedback, I'm actually kind of a fan now after having built and ridden the Teocali a little bit.

--Ben

edit: the Teocali is nowhere near as burly as a BR, though. Definitely intended for different purposes. The Teocali is a trail bike....


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I like how it has a rear maxle and its 4" travel and its all compact but the linkage seems overly complicated for 4" like someone already stated... neat bike though


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

I ride a couple of Mongoose's (Teocali and Black Diamond) and I like them both very much, especially the black diamond. The Nugget looks like it would be a blast to ride.

As far as the complicated axle path, Rb is correct, the axle path is very simple and all revolves around the top most pivot on the frame. The rest of the "complication" has to do with minimization of chain growth and how the shock goes through it's travel (i can't think of the technical word for the shock going through it's travel).

As far as a 5-6" BR equivalent, as someone mentioned earlier, the Khyber would be your choice. I would guess that it is not quite as versatile as the BR (since the BR is one the most versatile bikes in the game), but the Khyber would for sure contend with the BR for a heavy all mountain/ freeride steed.

If I were to live in a place that catered to gravity riders more, I'd say the Khyber or the Maverick ML8 would be my ride of choice.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Not so much. Try looking at the pictures this time.




Sorry, you're wrong.

I guess you oughtta stick to hardtails since you clearly don't know a damn thing about suspension.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

AAAh..I took another look...thx for pointing that out, 
........... though now I realise that all that extra complication does is alter the shock progression and let the BB rock back and far, its actually sillyer than I first thought..thanks RB:thumbsup:


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

hab1b said:


> anyone ride a mongoose? I am curious about their suspension set up.


I ride a Black Diamond Double. love the suspension design it really limits pedal bob like they say it does.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Rb is right its not that complex.....just like a lot of four bar linkages...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Rb said:


> Sorry, you're wrong.
> 
> I guess you oughtta stick to hardtails since you clearly don't know a damn thing about suspension.


OK, that first post was harsh. I apologize. There was a little bit of miscommunication, and it's probably my fault. Your first post was in response to Crusty One talking about axle path. I then took you to be saying that the bike is a single pivot, which isn't really the case. In terms of axle path, it is a single pivot with a very, very high main pivot. Where things get more complecated is around the BB, where the extra linkage moves the BB shell, presumably with the intent to reduce pedal feedback.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

FalconAR said:


> As far as a 5-6" BR equivalent, as someone mentioned earlier, the Khyber would be your choice. I would guess that it is not quite as versatile as the BR (since the BR is one the most versatile bikes in the game), but the Khyber would for sure contend with the BR for a heavy all mountain/ freeride steed.
> 
> If I were to live in a place that catered to gravity riders more, I'd say the Khyber or the Maverick ML8 would be my ride of choice.


are you serious? maverick? for gravity riding? ive ridden a few different ml8s and they didnt feel that gravity friendly to me.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty cool. The lower link is similar to the VPP system, which means it will get full of dirt and water then start creaking.


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

SamL, sorry I wasn't really clear. After rereading it, it sounded like I said i would use it for a gravity bike. What i meant was that if I were somewhere that had mountains, I would use it for all round bike to go up and down and all over the trails. I have another bike for the downhill stuff. 
I am surprised though that you didn't like the feel of the ml8. I rode one for a short stint on a trail once and was very happy with it through any thing steep and technical. The bonus was that it climbed as well as any other bike i've ever owned.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm gonna go with it looks like a FSR linkage to me, I hope they paid Specialized.


EDIT: Wait, can I change my answer to a DW link?


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Monstroso-link?


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

I rode the Nugget this weekend at Rays MTB as a rental bike. I loved it. For jumps and ripping it up the bike was super stiff and i didnt really notice the rear suspension to be floaty. If i dont notice it then I say its working perfectly. The steering was slow to me (comming from a Cannondale Rush) but the bike felt very planted and inspiring for technical riding.


----------

